# My Riding Lesson Journal :)



## wishingforahorse (Jan 15, 2010)

Had my fourth riding lesson today! Pretty much was just a review of my last lesson. Got to canter again and did pretty good. I'm definitely improving. Asked my mom to stop in and watch for a few minutes..but she never did. She didn't get out of work until late..but now I don't have any pictures or a video  

So I never realised how heavy western saddles are. Much heavier than the english saddles. Which of course you can tell by looking..but wow..I could barely get the saddle on Winston. It might just be because I'm not the strongest out of the bunch..

I can't believe I have to wait a week for my next lesson. This sucks. The good thing is that when I get better and can be independent, my riding instructor said that I can exercise her horses for her. That will be awesome!


----------



## wishingforahorse (Jan 15, 2010)

I had such a fun time today! I arrived early for my lesson so that I can catch Winston and get him groomed, that way we'd be ready. When I got there, everyone was over by one stall..so I walked over curious to what they were doing. They had a horse dentist cleaning their horses's teeth. I got to watch for a little bit..but then remembered that I had to go get Winston. When I finally got to the horses(they were so far away!), I couldn't tell them apart. Two of them looked like him, and both of them had grazing muzzles on. Just great..can't even tell them apart.. Walked back to the barn, and the boarder was watching me and asked if I needed helped. She told me which one was Winston..and then off I went again, with the boarder and my instructor. So I already made a fool out of myself.. 

I was almost done brushing him, when my instructor asked me if I wanted to watch one of the horse's get it's teeth done. Of course I said yes, and I got to help him! All I had to do was hold the lead. It was very neat to see how it's done. They asked me something about the beans on a horse and if I wanted to do it. They were all laughing..but I had no clue of what they were talking about. It was so disgusting! 

k..I'll add more on later..Family wants me to play a game with them and they wont leave me alone!


----------



## wishingforahorse (Jan 15, 2010)

I had asked my mom and gram if they wanted to watch me ride, and they ended up showing up when they were doing the 'bean removal'..hahaha. So after that we tacked the horse and then I mounted and was just walking and trotting. My instructor wanted to get on the horse to show me something, so I got off. When I was getting off, my hoodie got caught on the horn of the saddle. I couldn't get it off! I was just hanging there. The instructor and her husband had to lift me up! That was embarassing. I'm just glad the horse didn't take off. Boy that would suck. 

My mom, gram and aunt got to see me canter though.  I'm getting better each time! This time she taught me the cue for the canter..but I kind of forgot which foot goes back more than the other when turning. I'm pretty sure if I'm turning left, my left foot goes more forward and my right foot is more back, and then my left hand is forward. Not sure. I'll have to look that up somewhere. 

We did a lot of work today on posting to the trot. I'm getting the hang of it. My instructor is on vacation next week..which really sucks.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Have you thought about video taping your lessons?


----------



## wishingforahorse (Jan 15, 2010)

gigem88 said:


> Have you thought about video taping your lessons?[/QU Yes, but I either forget my camcorder or I have no one to video tape me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Actually, I don't think that you should canter in your 3rd lesson. You should be able to walk and trot PERFECTLY with a balanced seat and body! You need to know how to use leg cues, the rein cues, ect. When you can do that then you can canter!


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

I agree with faudteagan ^


----------



## wishingforahorse (Jan 15, 2010)

fuadteagan said:


> Actually, I don't think that you should canter in your 3rd lesson. You should be able to walk and trot PERFECTLY with a balanced seat and body! You need to know how to use leg cues, the rein cues, ect. When you can do that then you can canter!


My instructor had the horse on a line. She just wanted me to get a taste of what it feels like. It wasn't really my third lesson though. My lessons are 2-3 hours long, so you could really count it as my 6-9th lesson. Before coming to this barn, I also got to ride a bit with my dad. I had two small lessons with him, so then you could count my third lesson as my 10th. 

I have a balanced seat and body with the walk and trot. I also feel balanced with the canter. I find it easier than the trot. When I get a video next week, I'll post it in the critique section and see from there.


----------



## wishingforahorse (Jan 15, 2010)

Had a riding lesson today. Got there early and got Winston out of the pasture. Got him all brushed, but wasn't sure if I was allowed to get his saddle on. My riding instructor helped me get Winston tacked and then we were off. Did some more work on posting to the trot, and I got to canter some today too off line for the first time. That was a lot of fun and is much more comfortable than the trot. 

I've been working on keeping Winston from slowing down when we turn/when we reach where the intrustor is and my focus. I'm getting much better though. I kept Winston along the wall at a steady trot going past my riding instructor. 

Then we rinsed him off, used the sweat scraper, and he was all set to go back with his friends.


----------



## wishingforahorse (Jan 15, 2010)

So my instructor called last night and was talking to my mom. She is giving a clinic this weekend, so I wont be able to have my riding lesson, but I can audit the clinic. I will bring my camera and get some pictures of Winston and stuff.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, still I have been riding for 3 years and am just learning to canter correctly now. Post pics so I can see, even if it is a trot or walk. I mean I know that you feel comfortable cantering but really that is sorta dangerous. But, I'm happy your good with it. That is good. I still get nervous about cantering some days.


----------



## wishingforahorse (Jan 15, 2010)

fuadteagan said:


> Well, still I have been riding for 3 years and am just learning to canter correctly now. Post pics so I can see, even if it is a trot or walk. I mean I know that you feel comfortable cantering but really that is sorta dangerous. But, I'm happy your good with it. That is good. I still get nervous about cantering some days.


I will definitely post pictures up of my next riding lesson. It will probably be some time this week. My instructor is going to be crazy busy, but she'll try to fit in my lesson. Tonight I'm going to post some pictures of the horse that I ride (I went there today to audit a clinic). I can't right now, because I'm on my aunt's computer.

ETA- When I get a video/photos, I'l post in the critique section as well. I'm not saying that I'm at all good, but I'm saying that I feel comfortable with it/relaxed. My instructor said I had a relaxed/good seat, but when I get some pictures/video on here..you guys can critique my riding. :wink:


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Put them on here also. I hate to see riders canter horses and they have an unbalanced seat and bounce around on there back. That can really hurt horses. That is the only reason why I am asking.


----------



## wishingforahorse (Jan 15, 2010)

No, I understand your concern. I'll also put them on here.  This is my riding lesson journal 

So here are some pictures of the horses. 

This is Winston









This is Sammy:









I'm not sure of what the next horse's names are.


----------



## wishingforahorse (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm just updating this thread to let everyone know(if anyone reads it) that I haven't had a riding lesson for a couple of weeks. My next one is this Wednesday and my mom is video taping/taking pictures. I'll post them on here as soon as I can, probably Wednesday evening depending if I'm going to a friend's house or not.


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

Winston and Sammy are beautiful! Chestnuts and grays with the little specks are so pretty.


----------

